# New wiring for my garage.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys!!!

Recently I received some power tools that I bought in China but all of them use 220 volts si I also brought cables and electrical conections to make a new electrical installation for that purposes, including some home appliances that I also brought.

Keeping that in mind I hired a qualified electrical technician who took more than three days to do the job. All the existing wiring (in the garage and the house) was changed, a grounding bar was also placed since there wasn´t anyone, rated electrical boxes were installed and an isolated circuit was dedicated for my welding machine. Now I have electrical power to use all my tools. The outlets boxes for 220V are different as you can see in the attached pictures. Some painting work is needed to match all the walls.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis
Job well done, now you can make some saw dust.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now you have no excuse, Alexis........VBG


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Picture #8*

A true professional takes pride in his work, even though it won't be seen.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

No excuses now Alexis, sawdust here you come.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

It'll be real handy having all those outlets I bet. No unplugging one tool to plug in another. It's great to have a good working area.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm wiring my garage, as time permits. The insulation and rock isn't even in yet, but I have power to run my collectors, saws, lights and radio. Thought I was doing well, but someone pointed out the value of putting all my outlets such that any benches and things against the wall would not interfere with access. Guess I'll take "a few minutes out" and raise all of them..........

Best laid plans, as they say. That said, the net and the experience of others is nothing less than gold. Thanks world.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job. You will enjoy the peace of mind that also comes with a job well done and be safe to boot.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment, Dan.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

[POWER]

Day before yesterday Easter, a friend came over and we put the circuits through their paces. At times, both the big and the little collectors had to run in conjunction with stationary and portable sanders, the band saw and the miter.

That's a lot of amps and reminded me I had to pick up a couple more 220 outlets and plugs so I could add a dedicated 220 outlet for the small collector.

I was glad I had four wall circuits and alternated between two circuits, as I worked down each wall, because the amp hungry miter and the small collector would have over-taxed a single 12 gauge circuit. 

Currently, I have a temporary line running from the house. It only supplies sixty amps. So putting two guys in a shop making saw dust, using the things noted, pushes harder than I'd like. 

A line from the street to supply 200 amp service is scheduled for summer. Then that'll get taxed more for a forced air heating and cooling system.

[INSULATION - HEATING, COOLING & SOUND PROOFING]

When wiring is complete, I'm thinking of going with mineral wool bats. They offer a bit more insulation value, and contribute to a quieter neighborhood.

I noticed I could see light at various spots at the bottom of the walls. From my experience, spending the fifteen bucks for a case of caulk and sealing every joint I could find produced impressive results in sound proofing. After all, sound is just air movement.

Then there's the house, which is my excuse for a new eighteen hundred square foot play area.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Kelly.

That is a lot of work. Fortunately, here we do not need insulation.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a common error Alexis. The same thing that keeps you warm will also keep you cool.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Charles, I was talking about my garage. Here the weather is so strong almost all the year so, we use air conditioners during all the day 
.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks good . I had a 60 amp service in my house so I upgraded to 200 amp . You can never have to much power IMO .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I ran into the pretty much the same issue . My house was 60 amp so I had an electrician upgrade my house to 200 amp . 100 amp for the house and 100 amp for the garage. I'm not ready for insulation in the garage yet as I'm going to run led lights in the soffits and a separate motion sensor . I have ran Ethernet from the router in my house to my computer area in the garage , plus coax for my gateway for music . I have to run additional Ethernet cable for ip cameras next , one inside and one mounted under the soffit .
I do have wireless alarm sensors in the garage , but I will probably hard wire those also plus run a phone jack .
Then I have to get a half dozen 240 circuits ran in addition to the 120 . I have mine quite high so you don't have to bend over . I am going to have small hooks close to the outlets so when you unplug a power tool to change blades etc , you will be able to hook the power cord to the wall instead of dropping it to the floor . 
Oh and maybe add a beer fridge


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

papasombre said:


> Charles, I was talking about my garage. Here the weather is so strong almost all the year so, we use air conditioners during all the day
> .


Alexis 

Just because your temperature is warm does not mean you do not require insulation. In fact you do if you want to keep the temperature in your shop at a consistent level. Charles is correct in what he is saying.

You will find if you insulate your shop you will save a substantial amount of money in power because the A/C unit will not be running constantly to keep the shop cool. Its is essentially the same as we have in colder climates. Up here in Canada we struggle to keep things warm and the heaters are running constantly to keep the shop warm as opposed to cool where you live.

Raiman1 great job on your wiring you will not be sorry.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, Dan.

Maybe I considered it unnecessary here in my country. I didn´t think in the way you are writing it. This could be something to think about. Thank you again.


----------

